# Recommend a magazine pouch/holder



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I am in need of a replacement magazine pouch and was wondering if there's any companies with a design out there that is really worth looking at. I just used a very basic plastic belt loop mag holder that worked, but it broke today. I don't even know who made it. Got it from a box of random holster gear at a gun show for cheap. It worked, but the mags didn't fit snug. No rattle, but they slid in and out too easy IMO. I know Blackhawk makes some, Comp-Tac, and others but I don't know what the quality is like.

Anyway, what's the best ones out there? Prefer not to have leather since I use a kydex holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Who made your holster?
Don't they make magazine carriers?
Double-check it out.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

How about an Uncle Mike's kydex you can use OWB or IWB? I use one myself and it's secure.
http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum2516.php


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Who made your holster?
> Don't they make magazine carriers?
> Double-check it out.


Yesh Comp-tac makes them, but I have no idea whether there are better ones out there. Not something that is mentioned often so I figured it can't hurt to ask for some recommendations.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galco makes a few. I carry the Concealable mag pouch most days. It sits pretty high on a 1.5" belt, its pretty concealable.
I like the M15X as well. It goes on and off the belt pretty easily. Very secure, and the mag seems to jump into your hand. This is a great mag pouch for the price.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3302&GunID=3

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3441&GunID=3


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I have been using Blackhawk's for a while now and I like it, I have a single stack for when I carry my 1911 and a double stack for everything else. I have no issues with loose hold or the mag falling out even though it is only held by tension.

I also use a blackhawk when I carry my Surefire G2. Another good feature is that you can leave the belt clip on and take the holder off if needed.

I think I paid around $20.99 for each of the three of mine


----------

